# Opening day double



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Got in the woods at 550am birds tagged by 635 am can't beat it me and a good buddy tagged teamed them not sure how much it weighted but had a 10 in beard inch and quarter spurs nice big fat bird awesome time got to love hunting those thunder chickens


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the double!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice............ Congrats to you and your buddy..........


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What county were you hunting? Any dekes out when they came in? Congrats.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea we set up three hens and a jake actually had a tom sturting on top the hill in the field and then these two came running in from the left to a full strut to are decoys 20 yard shot we were in harrison county in Cadiz


----------

